# My nonresident rant and advice



## teamflightstoppersND

Had quite the run ins this weekend while hunting in the NW ND.

Got to the field at 6 am and proceeded to find our spot. The guy who scouted it got cofused what field we were in. There were lights in a field to the south that we saw must have been hunters. We were sitting there and some guy comes up to us and claims he knows the land owner and that they were gonna post the field and hunt it the next day. He said they just got up to nodak and had not had time to post the field. The funny thing is we talked to the farmer the night before at the local bar and he said we could hunt the field and that another group would be hunting 1 mile north and we told the guy. He proceeded to claim their group only had the rights to hunt the field and that we should go to another spot. Their group was prob almost a section away and was worried about shots touching them and scaring the birds for their hunt. I told the guy not to be so dam selfish and that there were plenty of birds for all of us and to go back south out of our state. My buddy had to difuse the situation we ended up saying we would go in the north part of the field where to stay away from them. He left and we said screw his and proceeded to set up once we found our original spot. I still don't know if this guy really knew the landowner/farmer or even if they are the same person. By the sounds of the shots both groups must have limited out like I knew would happen.

I have never had a run in like this ever before so I was pretty shocked the guy was a dick to us. The guy was from down south and he learned he can't bully us locals.

What makes it even better my other buddies has a similar issue with some MN hunters. My buddies parked their trailer in an unposted field of a farmer they knew. They arrived in the morning and saw another rig setting up in their field. They decided to just set up into the same field 300 yards away. They were setting up when the three MN hunters came over and proceeded to chew my buddies out. They were throwing bombs left and right like how they were d bags for setting up and how it must have been their first hunt because they had 8 guys. Turns out these guys didn't know the farmer and that they had not seen the trailer parked in the field even though they had to drive past it to get to that part of the field. They also threatened to call the sheriff and my buddies said to go right ahead. My buddies backed down to avoid an even bigger fight and had to go to another field 20 min away at almost shooting time. They got their license plate number.

I don't care who you are but if you are a nonresident you have even less a right to act like this. You are ruining the sport as we know it. If you proceed to treat the locals like this you surely will not be welcome. There is no reason to be selfish with all the ducks around.


----------



## blhunter3

It only takes time until nonresidents can put a sour taste in your mouth. Just remember not all of them are dicks, but it does seem like a large part are.


----------



## BB

I woulda been like...
"Were team flight stoppers. See the trailer decal? Get out of my mudderfriggin field.... See those gun cases punk? There are barrels in there, with stickers!"


----------



## Habitat Hugger

Being an a- hole has little to do with plate color. I'm too old to field hunt much more, but thinking back to the 80s or early 90, s I can't recall much antagonism between hunters and landowners. Nothing serious anyway! Worst one was my son and I stopped to take a leak while upland hunting SW of Bis and a landowner roared over the hill and reamed us out for " hunting" but I told him the only thing I had in my hand was not dangerous to pheasants. He still was pretty mad we had stopped on " his" county road.
Stopped for a pee east of Audubon years ago and hadn't noticed the landowner and his group setting up a couple hundred yards from us. Black dark and the LED headlight hadn't been invented yet
, Didn't even see him till he was crawling through the fence. What a NICE GUY! Invited us to join them, but there'd be too many of us and we didn't want to impose, and when we told him where we originally were planning to set up on a neighbors land he showed us a much better spot on his own land where our two groups of hunters wouldn't interfere with each other. We all didn't limit out, thanks to our lousy shooting, but a good time was had be all and we became good friends with the landowner till he passed away.
Good times like these used to be the norm back then, but not somuch now. Hard to compare because no internet back then for people to spout off their bad experiences, and their good ones, too.
I guess it's more important to remember there's lots of game out there to go around, land access is adequate if you do the legwork, and compromises are always there somewhere.


----------



## blhunter3

Its seems to me that there are more and more landowners posting because someone did something stupid once and he won't forget it. I'm not saying that wrong, because we do it too now, after we had people hunting in winter wheat and in alfalfa and when some people drove into a wet field and when we were full bore no till. Ruts and no till don't mix. Less land and more hunters, there is going to be some conflicts. It would just be easier if everyone had a level head.


----------



## Rick Acker

We've been beaten to fields several times this year...More and more common and we just move on to plan B. I've graduated from sleeping in fields. Way to stand your ground on your situation this weekend. As far as your friends situation...I don't believe that "parking a trailer" in front of an un posted field constitutes the right to hunt it...If you really want it, you should be in your trucks and holding down the field. That's my opinion. I also think it's really sh*tty that hunters post fields for farmers. There should be a law against it. More and more d*cks are just setting up signs without even asking a farmer and then they think they have the rights all season long. Getting to be way to much B.S. with field hunting.


----------



## 6162rk

internet has help bring out the dirt in everyone. no secrets anymore. way to much pressure but by golly we're going to save that tundra.


----------



## justquacky

Not all nr are bad, just as many locals doing the same thing. We have permission from a farmer that owns 5000 acres, different sections all over. He tells us to kick anyone off if they are hunting his land, especially locals. He says they are the ones leaving garbage, ruts and so on..So I guess it depends on the hunter not the color of the plate...just because you are a local doesn't mean the land is all yours. I mean just because I'm from wisconsin doesn't mean I have the right to tell you to take the packer logo off your login id...


----------



## Blue Plate

teamflightstoppersND - blhunter3 . . . You guys need to buy an open mind. Seriously.

Two weeks ago when I was in ND the only other hunters I saw were 2 dudes from North Dakota. They set-up on a pothole that ran next to the gravel. This land was posted as well. I doubt they had permission, if they did they would have hunted the other water that was full of mallards and pintails. Anyway should I assumed based on that encounter that all North Dakota resident hunters are clueless tools? Based on your "logic" I should.


----------



## xArrow_Assassin

This last weekend me and my buddy set up our decoys at midnight and we both parked our vehicles in different approaches and slept in them. I woke up at 4 o'clock to 2 Minnesotan pickups, one with a trailer squeezing past my vehicle in the approach and going into our field. We confronted them and said we are already set up here. they then asked if they could set up in the same field 200 yds away and we said it was to close. Thankfully they left and we limited out on green heads.


----------



## blhunter3

Blue Plate said:


> teamflightstoppersND - blhunter3 . . . You guys need to buy an open mind. Seriously.
> 
> Two weeks ago when I was in ND the only other hunters I saw were 2 dudes from North Dakota. They set-up on a pothole that ran next to the gravel. This land was posted as well. I doubt they had permission, if they did they would have hunted the other water that was full of mallards and pintails. Anyway should I assumed based on that encounter that all North Dakota resident hunters are clueless tools? Based on your "logic" I should.


When did I ever say that all non residents are bad? Just from my experience I have had with them, I don't care for most of them.


----------



## Blue Plate

In both your posts. oke:

You live in Fargo, it might as well be Minneapolis. 

What I'm wondering is where the heck are you guys hunting in North Dakota? We saw one group out hunting (residents hunting the ditch) and another group staying in the hotel. That's it in 5 days. Only heard shots off in the distance. There was a very large WPA that was full of birds all week that were unmolested and had obviously been there a while. All types of ducks from mallards to reds. We thought about hunting it, easy access and it was 320 acres in size. Never needed too and I like hunting smaller water. There were plenty of birds even on the public waters.

It's just such a different perspective talking to the doom and gloom resident hunters verse a non-resident. I don't live there and have access to 10 sections of posted land. My farmer friends call me up now and ask when I'm coming to North Dakota. If I lived there I would have a plan A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H . . . . . if something got screw-up in the morning. Maybe just some guys are born miserable I don't know.


----------



## justquacky

:beer: :beer:


Blue Plate said:


> In both your posts. oke:
> 
> You live in Fargo, it might as well be Minneapolis.
> 
> What I'm wondering is where the heck are you guys hunting in North Dakota? We saw one group out hunting (residents hunting the ditch) and another group staying in the hotel. That's it in 5 days. Only heard shots off in the distance. There was a very large WPA that was full of birds all week that were unmolested and had obviously been there a while. All types of ducks from mallards to reds. We thought about hunting it, easy access and it was 320 acres in size. Never needed too and I like hunting smaller water. There were plenty of birds even on the public waters.
> 
> It's just such a different perspective talking to the doom and gloom resident hunters verse a non-resident. I don't live there and have access to 10 sections of posted land. My farmer friends call me up now and ask when I'm coming to North Dakota. If I lived there I would have a plan A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H . . . . . if something got screw-up in the morning. Maybe just some guys are born miserable I don't know.


----------



## templey_41

xArrow_Assassin said:


> This last weekend me and my buddy set up our decoys at midnight and we both parked our vehicles in different approaches and slept in them. I woke up at 4 o'clock to 2 Minnesotan pickups, one with a trailer squeezing past my vehicle in the approach and going into our field. We confronted them and said we are already set up here. they then asked if they could set up in the same field 200 yds away and we said it was to close. Thankfully they left and we limited out on green heads.


or ya could've handed them an olive branch and hunted together and shot even more greenheads. We're suppose to be in this together enjoying the sport the outdoors and the brotherhood. but instead we've got jack holes....mostly on this site that need to argue over who's a better hunter rez vs non rez. it's funny every time a topic comes up about i got beat to a field i slept in a field they short stopped us etc etc its always about the same crap rez nonrez. ya all are [email protected]$$es behind a keyboard i bet.

Get after them boys, lifes too short to be arguing about who's d1ck is bigger or who's sister is better in bed. Soon the season will be over.


----------



## BB

xArrow_Assassin said:


> This last weekend me and my buddy set up our decoys at midnight and we both parked our vehicles in different approaches and slept in them. I woke up at 4 o'clock to 2 Minnesotan pickups, one with a trailer squeezing past my vehicle in the approach and going into our field. We confronted them and said we are already set up here. they then asked if they could set up in the same field 200 yds away and we said it was to close. Thankfully they left and we limited out on green heads.


You each drove to the field? Setup at midnight and both put a blockade on a field to shoot 10 dumb green heads? If nodak ever gets that bad for me I wouldn't even go. You're aware you and your buddy could shoot 16 mallards a day and burn half as much gas hunting north of the border? Hunted nd last week for four consecutive days. Had five to six good fields without posted signs and got there 40 min before shooting each day without any run ins or anyone even showing up the fields.


----------



## Feathers

No matter what the situation is, do not get the farmer in the middle of it. That is the quickest way to end it for everyone.

Make no mistake, there are douche bags from every state in this country, North Dakota is no exception. There is no hiding from them. I have had good and bad run-ins from both residents and non-residents but I do not hold it against the state, county, city etc that they are from.

I'll be in your great state in a few days and I'll share a field with any of you.....well as long as you have a good hide.


----------



## Plainsman

Hunters are hunters some bad some good. In my home area this week-end I spent more time in a tree stand than after waterfowl. However, I seen three ND hunters and about six or seven out of state rigs. That surprised me since my hometown area is sort of remote I thought. Anyway no run ins with anyone. Of course I was on private posted land. I have had bad experiences with both resident and non resident. I have had non resident try to run me off a farmers land when I was hunting with the landowner. I liked that run in. The game warden got involved fast too. The worst was a resident. He taught hunter safety in the past. Because I now live in Jamestown he considers me big city and I should not be able to hunt my home area even though I hunt family land. He bounced a 30-06 round under my vehicle from 400 yards. It was dark and his muzzle blast looked like a big red rose then whang gravel and sod kick up under our vehicle. He said there was a coyote right under my bumper.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

I have hunted waterfowl hundreds of times and have never experienced this before and it happened to be non residents. There really is no reason to be so greedy if you already have a field. I have shared plenty of fields with other hunter with my group and in separate groups.

As for my friend, I don't know what the other hunters expected to happen when passing another rig. You got to expect that they will still try to hunt the field. There is no reason not to share it.

I'll post again when I catch residents hunting like this.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

templey_41 said:


> xArrow_Assassin said:
> 
> 
> 
> This last weekend me and my buddy set up our decoys at midnight and we both parked our vehicles in different approaches and slept in them. I woke up at 4 o'clock to 2 Minnesotan pickups, one with a trailer squeezing past my vehicle in the approach and going into our field. We confronted them and said we are already set up here. they then asked if they could set up in the same field 200 yds away and we said it was to close. Thankfully they left and we limited out on green heads.
> 
> 
> 
> or ya could've handed them an olive branch and hunted together and shot even more greenheads. We're suppose to be in this together enjoying the sport the outdoors and the brotherhood. but instead we've got jack holes....mostly on this site that need to argue over who's a better hunter rez vs non rez. it's funny every time a topic comes up about i got beat to a field i slept in a field they short stopped us etc etc its always about the same crap rez nonrez. ya all are [email protected]$$es behind a keyboard i bet.
> 
> Get after them boys, lifes too short to be arguing about who's d1ck is bigger or who's sister is better in bed. Soon the season will be over.
Click to expand...

Amen brother.


----------



## bwfsh

BB - Don't encourage Canada. We don't want to have to deal with people like that in Canada.


----------



## dakotashooter2

I see a couple things as contributing factors to this. 1) the wholesale posting of land. This has squeezed many hunters into limited areas.When I started hunting maybe 5% of the land was posted. You didn't argue about spots because there were so many places to go. 2) Hunting "gangs" or "teams" as they prefer to call themselves. Bottom line is that these "gangs" require more space/separation to be successful. And often a "gang" mentality develops. The bottom line is small parties seem to have less impact on the birds. When a flock of birds dives into a spread and receives a volley of maybe a 1/2 dozen rounds they take note and move on. When they dive into a spread and get a volley of a dozen to maybe 18-20 rounds they start to get pretty jumpy. 2 small parties can often share a field without interfering with each other but 2 large parties really need a fair amount of separation. When I hunt alone it is pretty common for birds to set down on the other end of the field after I have shot at them. That has not been the case the times I have hunted with larger parties nor when I have hunted near large parties.


----------



## Scraper

I have had people drive into the field we were already setting up in several times this year and every time I have treated them just how I would want to be treated at 5 am if I had my kids in the car going out for a hunt and just got beat to a field. I make sure they have another option and if not they are welcome to join us.

It would really suck to get up that early and then not get to your spot. There is a much bigger lesson to teach people in being kind and helping each other out than taking the opportunity to be a jerk and chase someone off.

Remember the golden rule, it could be you one day getting to the field a little late, how would you like to be treated??


----------



## lesser

What would really suck would be to hunt with the new era of flight stoppers and avian assassins. Just saying. Move along or sit next to me, but don't expect to sit with me.

I always love how guys say don't get the land owner involved, but write all this on a public website. You think I am the only land owner reading this????? The sign go up real fast when the guys that come when someone is in my field and can't just move along and let them have their fun. That is what it is all about right??? We are talking about ducks here right???


----------



## Duckslayer100

And this is exactly why I stopped hunting fields.


----------



## KJH

lesser said:


> What would really suck would be to hunt with the new era of flight stoppers and avian assassins. Just saying. Move along or sit next to me, but don't expect to sit with me.
> 
> I always love how guys say don't get the land owner involved, but write all this on a public website. You think I am the only land owner reading this????? The sign go up real fast when the guys that come when someone is in my field and can't just move along and let them have their fun. That is what it is all about right??? We are talking about ducks here right???


 :thumb:


----------



## ctmaurer

As a non resident about to leave Georgia with a group of buddies on our 4th trip to the Harvey area, I'm looking forward to meeting some new hunters, farmers, and locals who have been exceptionally welcoming in the past! Should be there on the 26 or 27 to start hunting. would love to put a few names and faces together from this group if anyone is able or interested. We promise to scout hard, shoot much, ask for permission and clean up after ourselves! Probably gonna have a few drinks and tell some stories with some slight exaggerations included! Hope to meet some of y'all! Any bird reports?


----------



## Feathers

lesser said:


> I always love how guys say don't get the land owner involved, but write all this on a public website. You think I am the only land owner reading this????? The sign go up real fast when the guys that come when someone is in my field and can't just move along and let them have their fun. That is what it is all about right??? We are talking about ducks here right???


So you want hunters to come complain to you when they have a run-in with another hunter on your land?

Interesting, all the farmers I have talked with are too busy to deal with stuff like that. Do you actually farm or do you lease your land and/or pay others to farm it? Here I thought farmers were busy folks in the fall and didn't want to deal with silly duck hunter drama. We are talking about ducks here right???


----------



## Snow Buster

I see it on both sides being a NR hunter my self, but we do hunt with our family out there that are ND residents, we've hunting with our family out there since i was 5 and am 33 now, i guess i was brought up with respect for other people property, we are very fortunate to usually hunt posted land that our family farms or has permission to hunt. We all need to stand together and keep the traditions we carry on to our kids or atleast make sure we are still have land to hunt, Just remember as we speak land is getting posted up for guide services and we can no longer get permission to hunt. We are taking our next weeks trip out on the 25th i am hoping more birds show up and cools down a bit. Good Luck and hunt safe everyone!! :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman

Snow Buster said:


> I see it on both sides being a NR hunter my self, but we do hunt with our family out there that are ND residents, we've hunting with our family out there since i was 5 and am 33 now, i guess i was brought up with respect for other people property, we are very fortunate to usually hunt posted land that our family farms or has permission to hunt. We all need to stand together and keep the traditions we carry on to our kids or atleast make sure we are still have land to hunt, Just remember as we speak land is getting posted up for guide services and we can no longer get permission to hunt. We are taking our next weeks trip out on the 25th i am hoping more birds show up and cools down a bit. Good Luck and hunt safe everyone!! :beer: :sniper:


 :thumb: Also welcome to nodak.


----------



## Snow Buster

Plainsman said:


> Snow Buster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see it on both sides being a NR hunter my self, but we do hunt with our family out there that are ND residents, we've hunting with our family out there since i was 5 and am 33 now, i guess i was brought up with respect for other people property, we are very fortunate to usually hunt posted land that our family farms or has permission to hunt. We all need to stand together and keep the traditions we carry on to our kids or atleast make sure we are still have land to hunt, Just remember as we speak land is getting posted up for guide services and we can no longer get permission to hunt. We are taking our next weeks trip out on the 25th i am hoping more birds show up and cools down a bit. Good Luck and hunt safe everyone!! :beer: :sniper:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb: Also welcome to nodak.
Click to expand...

Thank you Plainsman, I have always enjoyed reading the Forums and getting info on all the new and updated info for hunting and fishing from Nodak Outdoors and have just recently added an account on here so thank you to the Admins for adding me.


----------



## dakotashooter2

You also have to remember that we are hunting in the age of entitlement......... It doesn't mater how many hunters are scouting a spot they each feel ENTITLED to it even if you beat them there. I have on many occasions chosen to go to a secondary spot in the morning rather than fight for space on the primary/best spot.


----------



## tilley

I agree that you should have shown them the trailer stickers and that you were an all world member of team flightstoppers. I think if he had known that you were on a "hunting team" he would have maybe backed down and maybe even asked for an autograph. Let people know where you will be so that they can come watch how professionals do it.


----------



## BB

No. Tell us where your hunting next mea (poopshow) weekend so everyone can draw a circle on their maps and not come within a 20 mile radius of you guys. Go Team!


----------



## BB

dakotashooter2 said:


> 2) Hunting "gangs" or "teams" as they prefer to call themselves. Bottom line is that these "gangs" require more space/separation to be successful. And often a "gang" mentality develops. The bottom line is small parties seem to have less impact on the birds. When a flock of birds dives into a spread and receives a volley of maybe a 1/2 dozen rounds they take note and move on. When they dive into a spread and get a volley of a dozen to maybe 18-20 rounds they start to get pretty jumpy. 2 small parties can often share a field without interfering with each other but 2 large parties really need a fair amount of separation. When I hunt alone it is pretty common for birds to set down on the other end of the field after I have shot at them. That has not been the case the times I have hunted with larger parties nor when I have hunted near large parties.


What is your take on if 8-10 thugs spread out and and hunt 4-5 fields over an area vs scorching 1 field with the whole varsity squad. What do you think that will do to the birds regarding pressure?
I see the same deal with posting. Seems like 10% used to be posted. Now it's 90% in some areas


----------



## lesser

I am saying you are getting the land owner involved by writing this crap on the intranet. I would agree it would be better to leave him out of it. If he reads it he is involved and aware of this stuff.

Why is more land being posted?? Here are some tips.

Don't pay guides
Don't drive in wet fields 
Don't hunt every day
Dont wear a scull cap and drive a truck and trailer with stickers all over it. If the farmer thought pros were cool he would have leased it out.
Don't go on the intranet and talk like an idiot, because you are what people stereo type hunters as.
Don't piss off other hunters because they may or may not have ties with owners.

It seems to me it is our own fault?


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

Why are some of you so jealous of my sweets hunting team?


----------



## razorrt5

dakotashooter2 said:


> You also have to remember that we are hunting in the age of entitlement......... It doesn't mater how many hunters are scouting a spot they each feel ENTITLED to it even if you beat them there. I have on many occasions chosen to go to a secondary spot in the morning rather than fight for space on the primary/best spot.


Amen to that, whatever happened to common courtesy?, guess its not that common any more . I'm a non-resident but I'll be darned if I'm going to disrespect a mans land that he breaks his back on every day. And those hunters that don't respect the land or each other have lost site of what its all about in the first place and need a gut check. Its all about respect, respect for the land, land owner, each other and the game were hunting. none of those bird are really ours, I don't remember speaking anything into existence.


----------



## NDhunter08

This year I have ran into more NR crap than in years past. Twice in the same field, I've caught hunters illegally hunting in a standing flooded corn field. After the first time someone was in there, I posted it because it was my buddies land. What do you know, two weeks later I saw another Wisconsin hunter in there! Then this past weekend, I was gonna take one of the land owners sons out. The night before hunting it, we saw bunch of minnesota hunters out there along with a fargo hunter. All three of these groups I called the warden on them and they were issued fines. One thing that bothers me is people *****ing about posting land. You guys don't spend the time to build land owner relations like us locals do. I think we deserve to post that land because it's the community we were brought up in. I'm pretty lucky to know most of the farmers in my area, and build great relations with them. If you don't like all the posters. Find another area! Rant over...


----------



## NDhunter08

One last thing, I think it's time this state gets a non resident lottery for waterfowl like South Dakota. The amount of pressure this state gets is insane. This year has been awful for finding consistent goose feeds!


----------



## fieldgeneral

NDhunter08 said:


> This year I have ran into more NR crap than in years past. Twice in the same field, I've caught hunters illegally hunting in a standing flooded corn field. After the first time someone was in there, I posted it because it was my buddies land. What do you know, two weeks later I saw another Wisconsin hunter in there! Then this past weekend, I was gonna take one of the land owners sons out. The night before hunting it, we saw bunch of minnesota hunters out there along with a fargo hunter. All three of these groups I called the warden on them and they were issued fines. One thing that bothers me is people b*tching about posting land. You guys don't spend the time to build land owner relations like us locals do. I think we deserve to post that land because it's the community we were brought up in. I'm pretty lucky to know most of the farmers in my area, and build great relations with them. If you don't like all the posters. Find another area! Rant over...


You are wrong in saying "us non residents don't spend time getting to know the locals". I come up to the areas where I hunt all year long and know all the folks in the town where I hunt. I spend more time getting to know the people of Nd than I care to talk about. That is a false and very shallow comment on your part. I love the land being posted, because I know everyone anyways and they all let me hunt because of my 20 years of coming to ND, I don't even need to ask them anymore, if they see my rig, they know its me and I am safe. As far as your last post, Waaahh, waaahh, wahhhh! scout harder. Sorry about posting on this BS topic but I couldn't bite my tongue with this guys last couple comments. Hunt on, first come first serve. Get em boys!! :bop: :bop:


----------



## Blue Plate

NDhunter08 - Non-Resident waterfowl hunting licenses sales are static and have been for years. Hunting pressure is actually down in North Dakota.


----------



## Duckslayer100

NDhunter08 said:


> This year I have ran into more NR crap than in years past. Twice in the same field, I've caught hunters illegally hunting in a standing flooded corn field. After the first time someone was in there, I posted it because it was my buddies land. What do you know, two weeks later I saw another Wisconsin hunter in there! Then this past weekend, I was gonna take one of the land owners sons out. The night before hunting it, we saw bunch of minnesota hunters out there along with a fargo hunter. All three of these groups I called the warden on them and they were issued fines. One thing that bothers me is people b*tching about posting land. You guys don't spend the time to build land owner relations like us locals do. I think we deserve to post that land because it's the community we were brought up in. I'm pretty lucky to know most of the farmers in my area, and build great relations with them. If you don't like all the posters. Find another area! Rant over...


Did someone say entitlement??


----------



## dakotashooter2

Hunting pressure in ND really depends on where you go. There are a lot of areas that have ample birds and get very little pressure. I personally like to stay in the fringe areas. You don't have the numbers of birds but you also don't have the pressure and often the hunting ends up being better than the areas with tons of birds (and pressure). Most of the areas I currently hunt don't have 1/10th of the pressure they had back in the 80's.........

Nonresident numbers seem to rise and fall with the bird numbers. Right now bird numbers are high and I'm supprised non resident numbers are not higher. A few years back, about the time there was talk of restricting non-residents the numbers dropped and stabilized. The last numbers I saw a few years back showed that overall hunter numbers were similar to those in the 80s (maybe even lower) but the balance of non-residents to residents had changed. In other words the pressure is similar to what it has always been but the dynamics and sometimes location of that pressure has changed some. Also note that the pressure on field hunters is somewhat self inflicted. The bashing of those who hunt over water and educating them to hunt fields is putting more competition in that arena. I'm not saying we shouldn't monitor non resident numbers and keep some control over them, just that hunting pressure many blame on the non-residents has remained relatively constant through the years. Many hunters just have not been at this game long enough to realize that.


----------



## BB

Duckslayer100 said:


> Did someone say entitlement??


Boom!


----------



## BB

dakotashooter2 said:


> Hunting pressure in ND really depends on where you go. There are a lot of areas that have ample birds and get very little pressure.


And when you go. As long as MN gives kids a thurs fri off in mid october and your state wants to collect millions and millions of dollars in nonresident waterfowl, crane, and upland licenses; expect a madhouse. The same guys complaining about MEA weekend and pressure would probably hunt Bayou Meto in Arkansas and complain that a group setup by them or took 80 yd shots.


----------



## Snow Buster

NDhunter08 said:


> One last thing, I think it's time this state gets a non resident lottery for waterfowl like South Dakota. The amount of pressure this state gets is insane. This year has been awful for finding consistent goose feeds!


Sorry but i disagree with this idea, I have been hunting with my dad up in ND for years, he was born and raised in ND and moved to minnesota when he was younger, we go back every year since i was 5 years old and im 33 now, to hunt with my uncles and cousins that are born and raised in ND, if they went to a lottery and we didnt get drawn for a license and had to skip a year would be heartbreaking since its been a great tradition of ours and we are passing it along now to my son and other young family members, we field hunt and we always pick up our trash when we leave, its not very often we hunt the fields of farmers we dont know. To group us all together is wrong, if you see people i don't care if they are residents or non residents get plate numbers and call the game wardens right away, if you can we are in a world of smart phones so snap a few pictures as well to pass on to the game warden. Start showing these idiots they are not welcome to break the laws and destroy other people property.


----------



## wingaddict

Ok so I'm getting this straight. Your scouter got confused and was questioning what field he was in and there was already another group in the field near you and you decided to set up anyway?? Then your buddies park their trailer in an unposted field approach as a dick move to try and keep someone else out of the field. And then they show up and someone else beat them there? and they try to set up 300 yards away anyways??

Guess what?? I'm a lifetime ND resident and if you park your trailer in an approach to "save it" I will pull around it and set up too. If you set up 300 yards from me, I'm going to come chew your *** too.

You my friend are the ones in wrong here, there's plenty of dip**** NR's out there.. but the majority of dip****s I've been running into the last couple years are entitled skull cap wearing "crews" with North Dakota plates.


----------



## wingaddict

Snow Buster said:


> NDhunter08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One last thing, I think it's time this state gets a non resident lottery for waterfowl like South Dakota. The amount of pressure this state gets is insane. This year has been awful for finding consistent goose feeds!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but i disagree with this idea, I have been hunting with my dad up in ND for years, he was born and raised in ND and moved to minnesota when he was younger, we go back every year since i was 5 years old and im 33 now, to hunt with my uncles and cousins that are born and raised in ND, if they went to a lottery and we didnt get drawn for a license and had to skip a year would be heartbreaking since its been a great tradition of ours and we are passing it along now to my son and other young family members, we field hunt and we always pick up our trash when we leave, its not very often we hunt the fields of farmers we dont know. To group us all together is wrong, if you see people i don't care if they are residents or non residents get plate numbers and call the game wardens right away, if you can we are in a world of smart phones so snap a few pictures as well to pass on to the game warden. Start showing these idiots they are not welcome to break the laws and destroy other people property.
Click to expand...

You cant move out of ND and expect to enjoy the same benefits as a resident. I love traditional hunts but you should lose the right to enjoy them every year when you chose to move out of state to pursue opportunities elsewhere.


----------



## snogeezmen

wing addict,

you hit the nail on the head. I would support a NR cap anyday for the people who call it a "tradition", i hear ya but maybe you should of thought about that before you left. thats one of the many reason I will NEVER leave ND...you cant always have your cake and eat it too. as far as blame NR for every busted roost and f*cked up hunt....ya i would say i have been screwed up by just as many locals as NR's in the years so to lump all NR's in the same category just isnt fair either. if a guy hunts enough its gonna happen a time or 2 a season.

good luck everyone! :beer:


----------



## Wulffhunter

I think this no posted signs rules is a load of crap. Just because its not posted doesn't mean you can just park your trailer out there and hunt it. Even if you are a resident


----------



## blhunter3

Wulffhunter said:


> I think this no posted signs rules is a load of crap. Just because its not posted doesn't mean you can just park your trailer out there and hunt it. Even if you are a resident


One year when I was putting down fertilizer, some blueplaters parked their pickup and trailer in the approach at night. Well, that was the only approach to get the hoe drill in. They must have had another pickup because no one was in that pickup. So I did what everyone would have done, is pull their pickup and trailer out of the approach and into the field across the road.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

wingaddict said:


> Ok so I'm getting this straight. Your scouter got confused and was questioning what field he was in and there was already another group in the field near you and you decided to set up anyway?? Then your buddies park their trailer in an unposted field approach as a dick move to try and keep someone else out of the field. And then they show up and someone else beat them there? and they try to set up 300 yards away anyways??
> 
> Guess what?? I'm a lifetime ND resident and if you park your trailer in an approach to "save it" I will pull around it and set up too. If you set up 300 yards from me, I'm going to come chew your a$$ too.
> 
> You my friend are the ones in wrong here, there's plenty of d*psh*t NR's out there.. but the majority of dip****s I've been running into the last couple years are entitled skull cap wearing "crews" with North Dakota plates.


 :thumb:


----------



## Fred_Bear

Ron Gilmore said:


> wingaddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm getting this straight. Your scouter got confused and was questioning what field he was in and there was already another group in the field near you and you decided to set up anyway?? Then your buddies park their trailer in an unposted field approach as a dick move to try and keep someone else out of the field. And then they show up and someone else beat them there? and they try to set up 300 yards away anyways??
> 
> Guess what?? I'm a lifetime ND resident and if you park your trailer in an approach to "save it" I will pull around it and set up too. If you set up 300 yards from me, I'm going to come chew your a$$ too.
> 
> You my friend are the ones in wrong here, there's plenty of d*psh*t NR's out there.. but the majority of dip****s I've been running into the last couple years are entitled skull cap wearing "crews" with North Dakota plates.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
Click to expand...

 :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Wulffhunter

blhunter3 said:


> Wulffhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this no posted signs rules is a load of crap. Just because its not posted doesn't mean you can just park your trailer out there and hunt it. Even if you are a resident
> 
> 
> 
> One year when I was putting down fertilizer, some blueplaters parked their pickup and trailer in the approach at night. Well, that was the only approach to get the hoe drill in. They must have had another pickup because no one was in that pickup. So I did what everyone would have done, is pull their pickup and trailer out of the approach and into the field across the road.
Click to expand...

Some people are so desperate. Caught some guys following me to a field my family farms and I drove in the field and they parked on the edge and proceeded to unload their trailer but they must have realized I was gonna hunt and then left.


----------



## BB

snogeezmen said:


> would support a NR cap anyday for the people who call it a "tradition",


I would support a cap on anyone with skull cap like Wingaddict was talking about....too many beanie baby crews out there. And a cap on any hunters from Fargo. never seen a more hated bunch when talking to people in rural nodak.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

They were parked in the middle of the field not the approach. They knew the landowner so I'm sure the field is now posted after they told him this story. So much for leaving it open to everyone



wingaddict said:


> Ok so I'm getting this straight. Your scouter got confused and was questioning what field he was in and there was already another group in the field near you and you decided to set up anyway?? Then your buddies park their trailer in an unposted field approach as a dick move to try and keep someone else out of the field. And then they show up and someone else beat them there? and they try to set up 300 yards away anyways??
> 
> Guess what?? I'm a lifetime ND resident and if you park your trailer in an approach to "save it" I will pull around it and set up too. If you set up 300 yards from me, I'm going to come chew your a$$ too.
> 
> You my friend are the ones in wrong here, there's plenty of d*psh*t NR's out there.. but the majority of dip****s I've been running into the last couple years are entitled skull cap wearing "crews" with North Dakota plates.


----------



## fieldgeneral

Look what you've started flightstopper! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fieldgeneral

It's like a soap opera over the internet. If our wives and girlfriends could read some of this crap, they would ride us hard for picking on them and there big hen fights that go on. :thumb:


----------



## fieldgeneral

Everyone needs to step back and take a look at the whole grand scheme of things and ask themselves why they go hunting, jeez folks, lets mellow out a bit.


----------



## spankylabs

By all means do something. Don't hear all this pissing and moaning out of sodak. Must be working? They don't have a Fargo area though. How about organized teams? They big in Huron?


----------



## BB

Sodak has their 1-platers which are similar to the fargo crowd. Plenty of drama in the sd waterfowl scene and that state is full of Avery dbag kW-1 beanie wearing posers too. I see a lot more competition when hunting out is sd than nd. Maybe the birds are more bunched up by then and guys mainly hunt a pretty narrow corridor of the state out there compared to nodak.


----------



## spankylabs

Now are they pro staffers or field staffers? Getting that 15% discount really elevates their status above those that only get that lowly 10% discount oke:

They really have teams too? Can they practice on Wednesdays or is that confirmation class night?


----------



## snogeezmen

spankylabs said:


> Now are they pro staffers or field staffers? Getting that 15% discount really elevates their status above those that only get that lowly 10% discount oke:
> 
> They really have teams too? Can they practice on Wednesdays or is that confirmation class night?


I often times get confused of that? Now is a pro staff similar to varsity and field staff JV? Do theyn still wear the same hoodies and skull caps or are they different?

I believe they can still practice on Wednesday but they have to be out of "practice" by 6 to attend church services.


----------



## BB

Pro staff beanies are generally lined with a windstopper whereas a field staff beanie is just your straight off the line junk Chinese fleece. Sometimes prostaffers will opt for a field staff beanie though as the real deal pro staff beanies can get awfully warm while pimping decoys at an outdoor event on a humid July day.


----------



## Duckslayer100

BB said:


> I would support a cap on anyone with skull cap like Wingaddict was talking about....too many beanie baby crews out there. And a cap on any hunters from Fargo. never seen a more hated bunch when talking to people in rural nodak.


Fargo, GF, Wahp, doesn't matter. Folks just hate the RRV. *sniff, sniff*


----------



## prairie hunter

Nonresident license sales are stable in the low to mid 20Ks. Total number of waterfowl hunters in ND was much greater in the 70s when over 70K residents hunted waterfowl.

15 years ago some of the entitlement residents screamed (on this site) about all the boats and roost busting and said field hunting is what you need to do.

Nonresidents are coming into ND with trailers and field hunting at a much greater clip. The proliferation of resident Canada flocks in nearly all states coupled with spring snow geese seasons have resulted in A LOT more people equipped to field hunt. Look at the motels and rental houses in little towns ... what I see are trailers out numbering boats by almost 2:1.

Plenty of these field hunting NRs head to Canada too, but if one or a couple have DUIs or other violations on their record they are limited to stopping in NoDak.


----------



## slough

BB said:


> dakotashooter2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunting pressure in ND really depends on where you go. There are a lot of areas that have ample birds and get very little pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> And when you go. As long as MN gives kids a thurs fri off in mid october and your state wants to collect millions and millions of dollars in nonresident waterfowl, crane, and upland licenses; expect a madhouse. The same guys complaining about MEA weekend and pressure would probably hunt Bayou Meto in Arkansas and complain that a group setup by them or took 80 yd shots.
Click to expand...

25,000 NR's x $100 = $2.5 million. Not exactly "millions and millions." Especially with as rich as the state is now. ND needs a cap for waterfowl - 10 or 15 thousand. Or maybe 10,000 week long licenses and 10,000 two week licenses. You wouldn't expect to be able to hunt in prime elk country in Colorado or Montana every year, why should it be different for prime waterfowl? Unlikely to happen judging by the last few legislative sessions-things have gotten more favorable for NR's every session. Money Money Money


----------



## BB

Good stuff prairie hunter
The same guys complaining about THEIR roosts getting busted are probably the ones a few yrs ago when nr numbers dropped who said out of state college students were taking over. Now with field hunting they complaining about competition. These guys probably never shoot ducks and need to constantly have an excuse and/or they're just drama queens. 
We hunt the devils lake region and I can remember one issue we have had with another guy and that was one of those woodland resort hosers; and we go have been going twice a year since 99. I would say we generally do very well. Where do some of you guys hunt that things are so bad due to constant conflicts. 
Talked to a guy who hunted 45 min south of Jamestown mea weekend and saw 3 other groups all weekend. Heard one volley of in the distance and they had more spots to hunt than they could ever get to.


----------



## BB

Slough. 
I don't think you can check out of the license site for $100 anymore. A lot of us are buying $115 ducks tags or 150 to hunt multiple zones. Most guys I know buy crane tags but I doubt as many will because they bumped it up to $30. I would say a majority of nonresident hunters in the southern half of the state spend an extra 100 or so on an upland permit. I even know a bunch of guys that buy them up by Minot. Throw in early goose and spring goose and I would say millions and millions are taken in each year when you you offer 30k permits plus whatever comes in from pheasant guys.


----------



## taykem

I think it is fair to say that everyone has had negative run ins with local and nr people. The issue that I have been running into the last 5-10 years are fields that I have hunted my whole life are now posted by out of state folks. They come in with big money and buy hunting rights, which if it was something I could afford to do I would do. It does put us locals in a bind when fields that are money every year are now off limits for just a few weeks of use. The posted land percentage has climbed dramatically which sucks for everyone there is no two ways about it. I would say the biggest beef I have with hunters in general is as far as I am concerned it's a first come first serve policy. If you pull up and see my headlights move on to your back up spot and set your alarm earlier the next day. I had a group come out with about 20 minutes to shooting time and they showed up to set up there spread. They too pulled this I am/know the land owner crap (which they didn't). We had a pretty heated exchange, he drove out parked his truck and we both hunted the same field, which i'm not a big fan of. We got our 3 man limit quickly and I ran over to invite them over beings as they didn't have anything. They met me with attitude and declined the invite, sorry for trying to make the best of a bad situation I guess. They were in fact blue platers. In my mind if everyone just accepted the first come first serve rule life would be good I will NEVER hunt with folks I do not know again. I had a random dude in the spread and he fell asleep woke up and touched a round off blew a hole through a blind. Sorry folks I don't know safety first.


----------



## BB

taykem said:


> The issue that I have been running into the last 5-10 years are fields that I have hunted my whole life are now posted by out of state folks. They come in with big money and buy hunting rights, which if it was something I could afford to do I would do. It does put us locals in a bind when fields that are money every year are now off limits for just a few weeks of use. The posted land percentage has climbed dramatically which sucks for everyone there is no two ways about it.


So just to summarize:
- posting land "sucks for everyone"
- you don't like people who post land, specifically rich guys who pay for it
- if you were rich, you would pay to have land posted for yourself


----------



## taykem

You misunderstand, land that is posted for out of staters only who have bought the rights does suck. It's a shame that such awesome fields are now off limits. With that being said if I was loaded I would do the same thing it would make things a lot easier (for me that is). You wouldn't have to worry about competition and it would always be there if needed. If you are a land owner by all means post it up I have no qualms with someone wanting to know who is out there. I don't blame them one bit it is theirs and that is their right. My dad owns land and we post it up as well more to know who is out there. Having to track a land owner who posted a field is a hastle but nothing that would ever turn me off to hunting. It does suck when you call a guy to ask and he tears you a new one even for calling to ask. How can you blame a guy for asking?


----------



## BB

Ok. Thanks for clarifying. If you or other residents control the hunting rights, post it and there is nothing wrong. If guys from the other side of the red river control the hunting rights and post it, it sucks for everyone. 
How many hot fields have you honestly run into this yr that are posted by nonresident guys. How many have you called on? Maybe the guys are not coming up 2-3 weeks or their 2 weeks are up?


----------



## taykem

When residents post it they have their name and number and if they don't which tends to happen more than not. Usually the closest house can tell you who owns the land. When you ask who owns the land and they say some guy from out of state it's a little tougher to track them down wouldn't you agree? And when hunting rights are purchased the posted signs stay up year round, where as a local owner usually throws them up for deer hunting and sometimes pheasants. This is just my experience dude just telling ya what i've ran into in my days scouting.


----------



## BB

I can't doubt your experience, dude. I am skeptical of how many times you lose out on hot fields due to land being owned of leased to nonresident landowners. My guess would be somewhere between 0-1 times per 60 day season. I also wonder how many acres are posted year around by guys who own the land but live out of state, and don't post it with a landowner. Again, I am not doubting stuff like this happens, I just doubt it is more than an isolated instance here or there.
Let's say your family owns land in the area you hunt and I see 5k mallards in your field. What is the answer when i ask permission and how would that differ from the answer I would get from calling a guy with a similar field who owns it but lives in mn.
I have hunted from lidgerwood to kenmare over to cando and a lot of spots in between and never run into this. We have been denied 10-12 times by local landowners who are going to hunt it with their kids tomorrow, although the birds never end up getting hunted. That's just my experience, dude.


----------



## dakotashooter2

I am bothered by out of state or even in state interests that lease and post large tracts of land and then either don't use it or only use it a couple times. I know a farmer that leased a lot of his land to a "land company" which was basically an outfitter. The lease was for ten years and in that ten years I saw 2 prime sections of wetlands, which I had hunted a lot in my younger years, hunted ONCE.........Throughout both the waterfowl and deer seasons. Now I wasn't out there every day but I was nearby nearly every weekend and often midweek. The property was grossly underused but I wasn't about to pay and OUT OF STATE ENTITY to use it when I had decent property to hunt nearby for free.

I do agree that it is not wise to park your vehicles on the approaches. In my area most of the land is still un-posted and many of farmers don't care if you even ask but I have seen many out in the fields cultivating at 5 am and if you are parked on their only access the stuff is gonna hit the fan. If you are gonna do that you should probably ask first.

I think many are mistakenly blaming NR pressure for what really is a change in migration dynamics. Prior to the 90s once the season opened there was a pretty steady stream of birds throughout the season. As pressure pushed the local birds out new ones were already coming in. But back then the season opened the first Saturday of October. There was no youth season or early goose season so the birds had 2-3 weeks less pressure. It seems like the birds will tollerate about 3 weeks of pressure before they start to move. I think that is one of the contributing factors to the current mid season lull. Since those local birds are hunted earlier that pressure tends to move them out earlier and with the change in farming practices causing the new birds to hang up in Canada we end up with the lull.

I also think that people are creatures of habit. When NR hunters come from a state where permission to hunt is required, habit, is going to cause most of them to continue that practice even if it is not required.


----------



## Ndwildman

BB said:


> xArrow_Assassin said:
> 
> 
> 
> This last weekend me and my buddy set up our decoys at midnight and we both parked our vehicles in different approaches and slept in them. I woke up at 4 o'clock to 2 Minnesotan pickups, one with a trailer squeezing past my vehicle in the approach and going into our field. We confronted them and said we are already set up here. they then asked if they could set up in the same field 200 yds away and we said it was to close. Thankfully they left and we limited out on green heads.
> 
> 
> 
> You each drove to the field? Setup at midnight and both put a blockade on a field to shoot 10 dumb green heads? If nodak ever gets that bad for me I wouldn't even go. You're aware you and your buddy could shoot 16 mallards a day and burn half as much gas hunting north of the border? Hunted nd last week for four consecutive days. Had five to six good fields without posted signs and got there 40 min before shooting each day without any run ins or anyone even showing up the fields.
Click to expand...

For 1 it was bean stubble, they had at least 7 guys and we had three, you cant hide 10 blinds in a bean stubble, and secondly i was the only one who scouted that field that night, did not even see this vehicle drive by. I sat on this field starting at 4;30p.m all night long and know 100 percent that they were not scouting it. when they come and talked to us, they said they scouted the field 2 morning ago, so how would you know if the field still had birds if you drove by it 2 days before? it just doesn't work like that, someone could of hunted it since then and they would be setting up in the blind. As a avid waterfowl hunter you just dont do it. Im all about grouping up with guys to hunt, but why would they drive right pasted us without talking to us. Bad move on their part, so instead of them stopping to talk to us and ask if there room to hunt with us, they drive right pass us to try to beat us out there. Well they didn't realize that we already set out our decoys. And Please since you say if nodak gets that bad please stay home, hunt in your own state. North Dakota needs to wake up and get a lottery like south dakota. Out of staters dont come here and think they can push us around and think they can get away with it. Also had a blue platter try to kick me out of my neighbors field saying that they had permission, when the farmer is my neighbor and i had permission from him to hunt it and only Me, cuz i talked to him that morning.


----------



## Chuck Smith

> I think many are mistakenly blaming NR pressure for what really is a change in migration dynamics. Prior to the 90s once the season opened there was a pretty steady stream of birds throughout the season. As pressure pushed the local birds out new ones were already coming in. But back then the season opened the first Saturday of October. There was no youth season or early goose season so the birds had 2-3 weeks less pressure. It seems like the birds will tollerate about 3 weeks of pressure before they start to move. I think that is one of the contributing factors to the current mid season lull. Since those local birds are hunted earlier that pressure tends to move them out earlier and with the change in farming practices causing the new birds to hang up in Canada we end up with the lull.


Well said. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith

> secondly i was the only one who scouted that field that night, did not even see this vehicle drive by. I sat on this field starting at 4;30p.m all night long and know 100 percent that they were not scouting it. when they come and talked to us, they said they scouted the field 2 morning ago, so how would you know if the field still had birds if you drove by it 2 days before? it just doesn't work like that, someone could of hunted it since then and they would be setting up in the blind. As a avid waterfowl hunter you just dont do it


They did scout it and they could have driven by at noon or in the morning and saw the field was full of birds and no hunters for a morning hunt. As an avid waterfowler I have done that many times and it has worked out great.

Now I agree that they should have talked with you. But there are more ways to scout than what you think is the best way.


----------



## snogeezmen

man im glad the walleyes are biting.....cany keep em off my rod


----------



## Ndwildman

Chuck Smith said:


> secondly i was the only one who scouted that field that night, did not even see this vehicle drive by. I sat on this field starting at 4;30p.m all night long and know 100 percent that they were not scouting it. when they come and talked to us, they said they scouted the field 2 morning ago, so how would you know if the field still had birds if you drove by it 2 days before? it just doesn't work like that, someone could of hunted it since then and they would be setting up in the blind. As a avid waterfowl hunter you just dont do it
> 
> 
> 
> They did scout it and they could have driven by at noon or in the morning and saw the field was full of birds and no hunters for a morning hunt. As an avid waterfowler I have done that many times and it has worked out great.
> 
> Now I agree that they should have talked with you. But there are more ways to scout than what you think is the best way.
Click to expand...

He straight told me they scouted it 2 days ago, not that they drove by.


----------



## Chuck Smith

I understand that. But you come off as just because you scouted it that you have the right to it. YOU DON"T. That was the point I was trying to make. But you did beat them to the field and they should have understood that and talked with you instead of driving around you.


----------



## Ndwildman

Chuck Smith said:


> I understand that. But you come off as just because you scouted it that you have the right to it. YOU DON"T. That was the point I was trying to make. But you did beat them to the field and they should have understood that and talked with you instead of driving around you.


No, im am simply stating that it is first come first serve, its was not owned by me, and i was just stating what happened. i know i would not set up in a field that had birds in it two days before with out knowing their there or where the X is. :thumb: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Ndwildman

And its pretty sad that no one follows common courtesy, if i get beat to a field, I either go home or go to a back up field, i dont pester the ones who beat me to the field or set up down wind. On Sunday, two guys drove out to the field where i was already setting up, 200 yards away they started setting up and i went over to talk to them, I was very friendly cuz i know how hunting is no one likes to get kick out, we all just wanna enjoy the morning and shoot some birds, so we hunted together, i went and picked up my already put out spread and came over and joined them, They were great guys and we had a decent shoot. :beer: Thats how it should be, not weaseling passed people to try to avoid them.


----------



## Gunny

Where were they from...?


----------



## BB

Ndwildman said:


> On Sunday, two guys drove out to the field where i was already setting up, 200 yards away they started setting up and i went over to talk to them, I was very friendly cuz i know how hunting is no one likes to get kick out, we all just wanna enjoy the morning and shoot some birds, so we hunted together, i went and picked up my already put out spread and came over and joined them, They were great guys and we had a decent shoot. :beer: Thats how it should be, not weaseling passed people to try to avoid them.


Nice work. I hope I never hunt your area. Sounds like your township needs a lottery. 
15 yrs of going to nodak twice a year. Still no run-ins like this...


----------



## BB

> when they come and talked to us, they said they scouted the field 2 morning ago, so how would you know if the field still had birds if you drove by it 2 days before? it just doesn't work like that, someone could of hunted it since then and they would be setting up in the blind. As a avid waterfowl hunter you just dont do it.


So now your the authority on how others should scout.
We did the same thing in shoal lake, mb 5 years ago. Shot 17 honkers and 56 ducks for 7 of us in just over an hr...too bad we weren't avid.


----------



## snogeezmen

I've set up blind before. **** happens, car troubles happen, flat tires happen, life happens,. Couldn't get to field set up blind shot limit of 8 honkers next day. Just because no one is "scouting" doesn't mean no one is hunting.


----------



## dakotashooter2

So you are saying if someone can't scout the day or night before they just shouldn't go hunting? It must be nice not to have any obligations... I have hunted many times on fields that I hadn't been able to scout immediately prior to hunting them and have had good success. It depends on how well you know your area. If the birds have been in a field for a week, unless somebody has disturbed them they will likely be back there again (except for snow geese) but the X has probably changed. Even if someone had hunted them the day before there is still a good chance you will pull a few birds.

While two parties in a field isn't ideal it can an does work at times. In fields where groups of birds are spread out throughout the field, it may have multiple Xs. These individual groups often won't decoy outside of their "designated" X. In that case individual parties can take advantage of flocks that want to be where they are. If both hunting parties are small and the field is a 1/2mile long or more the impact is generally minimal. If one or more parties are large it's generally not as effective. I have on an occasion or two set up two different sets, as little as 80 yards apart, in one field with hunters in each set and everyone had good success.

The key is to be civil and courteous. If a flock is making a beeline for the other spread you don't pass shoot at them or try call them off. If they fly back over you after being chased off the other spread have at them. Don't go in with the attitude that every flock is yours and should be coming to your spread. That's probably not gonna happen even without the other party. It doesn't always work but it can if both parties will cooperate.


----------



## Brotsky

Already, everybody whip them out and measure. You know that the number of ducks/geese you shoot is directly porportional. Jesus the tears.


----------



## BB

Brotsky said:


> Already, everybody whip them out and measure. You know that the number of ducks/geese you shoot is directly porportional. Jesus the tears.


In canada right now and could only find a metric tape measure...33 cm


----------



## Brotsky

BB said:


> In canada right now and could only find a metric tape measure...33 cm


You were reading that wrong...the small lines are mm.


----------



## Chuck Smith

> Slough.
> I don't think you can check out of the license site for $100 anymore. A lot of us are buying $115 ducks tags or 150 to hunt multiple zones. Most guys I know buy crane tags but I doubt as many will because they bumped it up to $30. I would say a majority of nonresident hunters in the southern half of the state spend an extra 100 or so on an upland permit. I even know a bunch of guys that buy them up by Minot. Throw in early goose and spring goose and I would say millions and millions are taken in each year when you you offer 30k permits plus whatever comes in from pheasant guys.


You are also forgetting that the "PLOTS" stamp or permit has gone up to $20. (25,000 X $20) So that is $500,000 going towards land access programs just from NR waterfowl hunters. If # 5 passes then that might be a moot point. But just saying there is some money coming in for "PLOTS" is all.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

Another story from a landowner at work.

Farmer was driving by pasture and saw lights in his pasture. Waited til sun up and went to check it out. The hunters had to drive through 4 gates to get to the slough and even left a few fences open. Farmer approaches them and says they can't hunt this water with all the cows around. They said they talked to the landowner and he said it was fine except they had talked to the neighbor. The farmer said they needed to pack up and move out of there. They would not listen and kept saying they were already set up and the guy said they could hunt it. He had to threaten the game warden being called yo get them to leave. The land was posted too by the farmer. The guys said they were from the east coast. This incident really doesn't make us hunters look good. They were lucky they didn't get ticketed for not closing gates.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Ahhh setting up blind in an area that birds are working!! Had grand success doing so and busts but I am at least hunting. Area I primarily hunt for waterfowl has been consistent in that some fields when crop comes off will always produce some shooting. Case in point was last fall. Had no chance to get out scouting before dark but when I drove through the farmer was taking off corn. Talked with him and they had just pulled into the field that afternoon. So I set up on the far side away from where the standing corn remained.

Three man limit in that field the next morning without a bird having been in it the night before. Great day and we hunted that field a couple days later again with similar results.

This thread has been a reminder of why I hunt and what has come to be what is wrong with the new face of hunters. One for me is not the need to pile up numbers to thump my chest, I have stopped posting on most hunts because of attitudes and I no longer will post pictures of anything bird or big game. No need for me!

While we have had some run ins over the years with idiots the majority of people are just like us, they simply want to go hunt.


----------



## Plainsman

Good post Ron. It reminded me of that thing about the stages of a hunter. I'll have to try find it when I get to a computer again.
If you have hunted for years you get a few run-ins. My favorite was four guys tried to run me and the fellow hunting with me off his land. They had posted his land, then asked if he was stupid and could't read. We apologized so they wouldn't leave while we went to call the warden.


----------



## fieldgeneral

Plainsman said:


> Good post Ron. It reminded me of that thing about the stages of a hunter. I'll have to try find it when I get to a computer again.
> If you have hunted for years you get a few run-ins. My favorite was four guys tried to run me and the fellow hunting with me off his land. They had posted his land, then asked if he was stupid and could't read. We apologized so they wouldn't leave while we went to call the warden.


Ha, that is a good one. I bet he was a little caught off guard when he found out he was lying to the actual landowner..


----------



## snogeezmen

Someone should get a glass of wine, cheese and a small violin.........Jesus lord if you hunt enough it will happen. I don't feel the need to post every kill pic or every sob story on a public forum.....we've all had run ins with people it happens but as plainsman said he brings a great point about stages of a hunter. Apparently I'm no longer of the blood lust kind who kills at all costs. Don't get me wrong I like a good grind as much as the next guy but am no longer looking for cock fights in the process.

For the guys who have hunted a field blind due to family or other obligations this one is for you :beer:


----------



## snogeezmen

Brotsky said:


> Already, everybody whip them out and measure. You know that the number of ducks/geese you shoot is directly porportional. Jesus the tears.


I can't find my tape measure.......ahhhhhh :beer:


----------



## FLOYD

all I have is a g$d [email protected] surveyor's tape, so I guess I'm gonna lose this one....(tenths/hundredths of a foot vs inches)


----------



## dakotashooter2

My tape measure in rods, what does that mean ???????

Too many hunters put the stress right back on themselves by making such a big deal of stuff like this. Ya have to chalk it up as a less than perfect day and move on. ALWAYS have a plan B and C. Sometimes having a plan B that you have never tried before will even suprise you. I have on many occasions ended up in a field that produced even better than the one I got beat to. You just never know for sure. I've found that often a field that the birds were using last week serves as a good plan B as often they will return to it after being shot at on site A. Particularly if you are working with local birds.


----------



## 9manfan

I would be willing to bet that most of this stuff has happened for years, only now we all have a outlet to vent about this where everyone can read about it......


----------



## dakotashooter2

9manfan said:


> I would be willing to bet that most of this stuff has happened for years, only now we all have a outlet to vent about this where everyone can read about it......


Give this man the prize..................


----------

